# Hen House Ride - Prairie Village, KS



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Doe anyone do this ride on Friday's? Here's the description from JCBC:

Meet at Prairie Village Shopping Center Hen House parking lot. Ride route is determined by group as well as destination

I can't seem to find the PV shopping center. Help out a foreigner from out west.


----------



## kcdoc (Dec 30, 2007)

never ridden it, but i do know where the PV shopping center is. It is located at about 73rd street and Mission Road in Prairie Village. Cant miss it if you head up Mission Road. 
What part of town are you coming from?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Ooooooooooooolathe


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Bull,
We have some good riding in Olathe. Why go deep into the inner burbs to ride? Where do you usually ride and with whom? 
Dave
Olathe


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

dmar836 said:


> Bull,
> We have some good riding in Olathe. Why go deep into the inner burbs to ride? Where do you usually ride and with whom?
> Dave
> Olathe


I live in Colorado so that's why I was looking for an organized ride. The Hen House ride was on a Friday and I have some time that morning. Plus, getting lost sucks.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

OIC. There is a pretty decent one on Sat morning at 7:30 and 8:30 on the south east side of town at Longview Lake. Tends to cater to all speeds. 
Is Friday am your only availability? I work tonight but could ride Fri afternoon or eve if you are needing a tour guide.
Dave
Olathe


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

dmar836 said:


> OIC. There is a pretty decent one on Sat morning at 7:30 and 8:30 on the south east side of town at Longview Lake. Tends to cater to all speeds.
> Is Friday am your only availability? I work tonight but could ride Fri afternoon or eve if you are needing a tour guide.
> Dave
> Olathe


I'm planning ahead for a trip in a coulple of weeks. I'll be in town 7/24-7/28. I can generally get out for a ride most mornings. All of our plans are in the afternoon.


----------



## Chuckroast (Nov 18, 2006)

The Prairie Village ride will be more "in town" the Bike Shack rides at Longview will be more rural. Here's a linky to Mapquest for the area. Longview would be a longer drive Saturday.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Ola...8:38.941901:-94.724734:0::/io:1:::::f:EN:M:/e


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

dmar836 said:


> OIC. There is a pretty decent one on Sat morning at 7:30 and 8:30 on the south east side of town at Longview Lake. Tends to cater to all speeds.
> Is Friday am your only availability? I work tonight but could ride Fri afternoon or eve if you are needing a tour guide.
> Dave
> Olathe


What is the average speed of the some of the faster group rides in the area? Has anyone done the hammer ride out of BikeSource on 135th in Olathe?


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

The main Longview ride ( Sat @ 8:30am) is a social 17-20 mph on the way out. Then, after the break, it's everyone for themselves with 21-23 avg with some hills that break it up - no killer hills though. That one is about 30mi total. There is an 11mi easy warmup ride at 7:30am and usually a cooldown ride around Longview Lake afterward.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

dmar836 said:


> The main Longview ride ( Sat @ 8:30am) is a social 17-20 mph on the way out. Then, after the break, it's everyone for themselves with 21-23 avg with some hills that break it up - no killer hills though. That one is about 30mi total. There is an 11mi easy warmup ride at 7:30am and usually a cooldown ride around Longview Lake afterward.


Dave - thanks. Is this a ride you do frequently?


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

If there isn't anything else, it's the one I've been doing. I got caught at a light right after the midway stop this weekend so wasn't near the front at all. It was best for the ailing L knee. 
I would rather not stop at the halfway point of the 30 mile portion but it is a rec ride afterall. The ride after the stop is usually pretty spritely. The good part is you can ride easy or fast and there will be someone there with you. If you're recovering from injury you can do the slow before and after rides. 
There is a weekly writeup about this ride at http://www.bestrecride.com/ Look under "Saturday's Story" for a list of weekly reports to see if it fits you.
Dave


----------



## kcdoc (Dec 30, 2007)

Dave
where at the lake does this ride start? I'm a westsider (Shawnee) and have never been out there before. Sounds like a pretty decent ride.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Starts at the rec center of Longview College.
435 east past the triangle. 
Right on View High Dr. 
Right on SW 3rd St.
You'll see the Rec center on the left where everybody unloads. Bathrooms and water inside the rec center b/w rides. Coffee up the hill at PTs.

I'm hurt but I guess http://curbdestroyer.blogspot.com/ is having a ride Sat too. I'd do it but 80mi is a bit much right now.

There's a good Bike Shack ride on Sundays as well (40-60mi). Might do that one this week if I can take it easy Sat.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

dmar - you doing any group rides next week/weekend? I'll be in town late Wednesday (23rd) and I'm thinking about a group ride Friday and/or Saturday. I think I can make my way around the other days on my own.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I should be and usually do. Was thinking of either hitting the Longview ride or getting dropped on the "Dogride" on that Sat. I should be around that Thursday and Friday too as I usually work early in the week.
Give me a hollar early next week if you want


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

dmar836 said:


> I should be and usually do. Was thinking of either hitting the Longview ride or getting dropped on the "Dogride" on that Sat. I should be around that Thursday and Friday too as I usually work early in the week.
> Give me a hollar early next week if you want 913-63six-365five


I'll give you a call tomorrow (Wednesday).


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Bulldozer,
I PM'd my #
Dave


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

what the hell... Dmar? You are going to come to the dog ride on a Saturday with a bum knee? NOT the choice I would make. That ride is all up and down at pace the whole time with bigger rollers than county line. Not the ride I would suggest if you are lame. After a 2-4 mile warm up, its all at pace and they dont wait up for stragglers. There is a part where you can make up time as there is an out and back on the one 2 mile climb, but other than that... it can be nasty.

Or are you talking about the Dog ride at Longview on Sunday. That one is a fun one. Never know who is going to show up. That one can be nice and leisurely or stupid fast. That ride is like the proverbial box of chocolates... never know what you are going to get. I plan to be at both this weekend.

Where have you been dmar? I haven't seen you on the wed night rides. Not to say you havent been there, those rides are pretty big and I peg it as soon as we hit highgrove hill. You kind of have to go fast on that ride as its pretty short.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Usually at a martial arts class on Wednesdays. After working three consecutive 13-hour nights, my legs are still a little loose on Weds. Thurs through Sat I'm golden. Sundays I usually do a short 20 miles or so as I have to start working again that night.
What time is the Sunday dog ride? It that the one from JPs?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for the ride Dmar. Friday ended up being our last day to ride. The weekend got pretty busy.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

No worries. Sorry it was so hot and muggy but unless you see salt on your shorts, you aren't going hard enough! Hope it didn't turn you off of the KC area. You'll have to hit one of the group rides next time as well. Nice meeting you guys.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

dmar836 said:


> No worries. Sorry it was so hot and muggy but unless you see salt on your shorts, you aren't going hard enough! Hope it didn't turn you off of the KC area. You'll have to hit one of the group rides next time as well. Nice meeting you guys.


For the first time in my life, I had actual salt _crystals_ on my arm - enough to salt a baked potato. If I lived there I would be downing Gatorade 24/7.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm going to be in town again the weekend of May 3-5. Anyone want to ride?


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup Fellas

I am off this Friday any rides on Fridays?? I am a new kid in the Block

Thanks

Ride Em hard 

Nikko


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nikko,
Did you get to ride? I got a late start this year so I'm still outa shape. I'm usually available the later part of the week.
Dave
Olathe


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I dont have anything plan on the rest of the week, do you want to ride? I get off work at 6 pm and can be ready to roll at 6:30

I live by the sears mall on metcalf. let me know if you want to go and do some time on the saddle this week.

Thanks

email me at [email protected] and I will give you my number.

Thanks


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*dont let dmar fool you...*



Midwest Playa said:


> I dont have anything plan on the rest of the week, do you want to ride? I get off work at 6 pm and can be ready to roll at 6:30
> 
> I live by the sears mall on metcalf. let me know if you want to go and do some time on the saddle this week.
> 
> ...



he may say hes out of shape, and ride those smooth classic bikes...but he will peel your legs off if he gets the chance...


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

What Time is the Ride In the Morning??

and the location please

Thanks

Its how I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride em hard


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I Went To The Henhouse This Weekend At 830 Am And No One Was There Did They Move??

Thanks


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have never done that ride but I haven't done any group rides this year yet.
I'm off work starting tomorrow (Tuesday) through Sat. I'll ride all week long day or eve if anyone wants to ride. I'm starting to feel "in it" again! Did 130mi or so last weekend and I want to add onto that this week if I can.
Dave
Olathe


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I Finally found the place today didnt realize there were two hen house on mission, I kept going to the other one no wonder no one was there.lol
Anyways I rode with the slower group and went to Gardner by the time I got back I had 70 miles on my odo.

Its how I roll

Midwest Playa
Ride Em Hard


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Did Anyone participated in that Tour de Lakes in Lee Summit yesterday??

Man that was a Hot ride people were passing out like flies.lol My friend had cramps on both legs he could not finished.

Its How I Roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I was in Springfield, Mo doing a century. 107 heat index! Few completed the 100mi. Most turned and did the 40 or 75.
I'm off this week after Wed if anyone is free. I wanna do that Hill ride!
Dave
Olathe


----------

